# Unaffiliated Chaos Sorcerer, which lore?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Basically out of the non mark related lores that Chaos Sorcerers can take, which is the best?

I'm thinking of having a pyromancer with the lore of fire, but I want to know what people think of the various lores before I make my mind up.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

its not so smart to take a regular lore when you have tings like lore of tzeentch and lore of nurgle but that is my opinion but if i had to choose i would go with lore of fire


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Pg 119 WOC Army book unmarked sorcerer's can use the Lores of Death, Fire, Shadow or Heavens. Marked ones use the lore of their parton God.


----------

